# Snails For Planaria Worms



## SF1098 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have those tiny little worms on my glass. I know they come about when you have a lot of crap in the sand, since I installed my new filter (I'm now running an Eheim 2213 and 2215 in a 30g) the water has cleared up a lot. I also do weekly siphoning of my sand so now I want to get rid of these damn worms!

I know fish eat them but my Sanchezi will most likely eat the fish first so I'm looking for snails. I know most of them start to take over so that's why I'm looking at assassin snails. Do they eat planaria worms? I know they stir the substrate which is good.

(Also there is never any left over food in my tank, if he doesn't eat it I take it out straight away)


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Planaria can actually kill snails, especially smaller ones.

Your options (other than fish) are using a "deworming" medication from a veterinary clinic or walmart (there are calculators online for dosing)

Clout (medication for aquariums) would also work, but you would be nuking the tank and killing all inverts including snails and shrimp.

Or manual removal with a turkey baster, large water changes, and holding off on feeding for a while.


----------



## SF1098 (Sep 17, 2013)

Turkey baster would take me years! Haha

I will look into either medication or fish. Any particular fish or medication recommended? Apart from the P the only other living thing is a plant and some wood.

I wish I went gravel instead of sand


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

in addition to the water changes, bump up the temp to 86 degrees for a few days and add some aquarium salt!...then bring the temp back down....that should do the trick...







...also remove any uneaten pieces of food that are in your sand or gravel...uneaten food and bad water quality are the main causes of planaria.


----------



## SF1098 (Sep 17, 2013)

I never leave any food for more than 10 minutes but I think it was my old filter which wasn't producing enough water movement. When I started the new one a whole load of crap flew up. Much cleaner now.


----------



## Dashina (Aug 19, 2013)

I used live bearers to get rid of planaria. they breed and the fry ate the planaria.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

dose the tank with aquarium salt, it will kill them, but you need to remedy the cause as well so they don't come back.


----------



## a_plus1234 (Jul 26, 2003)

coppersafe will kill them all. I've used it. Salt will not do anything and cleaning the tank will not totally elimnate them.


----------

